# Irig sur iMac problème



## shioaru (3 Août 2016)

Bonjour, 

J'ai acheté le micro pour guitare irig acoustic 
Ca marche très bien sur iPad sur GarageBand 
Mais sur mon iMac j'arrive pas à l'utiliser 
Le mac ne le trouve pas 
Si quelqu'un peux m'aider 

merci


----------



## mokuchley (4 Août 2016)

avez vous regarder dans les chemins suivant =>
menu pomme=> preferences système => son
et
application => utilitaire => configuration audio-midi ( fenêtre audio )


----------



## shioaru (7 Août 2016)

bonjour désole du retard je n'ai pas reçu de notifications

quand je le branche rien de s'ajoute dans les 2 fenêtre que tu ma donné
peux être je doit l'ajouter manuellement ?


----------



## shioaru (7 Août 2016)

supplément d'information, j'ai trouvé ça sur le site iRig
et j'ai effectivement ce qu'ils disent dans ma liste audio


----------



## mokuchley (7 Août 2016)

je ne sais que vous dire de plus si ce n'est =>

http://cgi.ikmultimedia.com/ikforum/viewforum.php?f=18
=> essayer de poster votre question sur le forum IKmultimedia

j'ai essayé d'aller dans les anciens posts macgé;je n'y trouve rien
.....pourtant je sais qu'il y a eu plusieurs posts à ce sujet

je ne sais pas si cela fonctionnera, mais essayer d'ajouter un agrégats dans la fenêtre audio de config audio-midi ( cliquer sur le " + " se trouvant en bas )

il existe plusieurs dispositif " IRIG " ; quel est le nom exact du votre ?


----------



## mokuchley (7 Août 2016)

avez vous ouvert garageband ou votre DAW habituel pour voir si le dispositif ne se trouve pas dans les choix audio ?


----------



## shioaru (7 Août 2016)

dans audio midi, je fait + et ça me dit aucun périphérique agrégé

j'ai le iRig acoustic
http://www.ikmultimedia.com/products/irigacoustic/

dans garageband il ne me le détecte pas
j'ai le choix entre micro 1 intégré et micro 2 intégré
ou bien les 2 en meme temps, micro 1 et 2
pourquoi il y a 2 micro je sais pas


----------



## mokuchley (7 Août 2016)

les ordinateurs ont, sauf exception, qu'un seul micro
donc, il faut faire des essaies, pour se rendre compte que le 1 ou 2 est votre irig
donc, c'est encourageant !!
avez vous regardé dans les preferences audio de garageband ?

l'essaie du peripherique agregé; c'etait au cas ou !!

avez vous un iphone ou un ipad pour essayer avec ?


----------



## mokuchley (7 Août 2016)

je regarde sur le site ikmultimedia

=> il y a une app qui est associé, l'avez vous testé ?
=> pour vous donnez des idées vous devriez regarder les video sur votre dispositif


----------



## mokuchley (7 Août 2016)

a 0;20 dans la video, on aperçoit l "app acoustic"





donc il faut la chercher dans garageband


----------



## mokuchley (7 Août 2016)

*Mac®:* Most Mac computers from 2008 are compatible with the exception of the Mac Pro line. 
You can check for your Mac compatibility by selecting: 
About This Mac > More Info > System Report > Audio 
and check that "*External Microphone / iPhone headset*" is appearing on the list of included features.

=> avez vous cliquez sur "*External Microphone / iPhone headset " ?*


----------



## shioaru (7 Août 2016)

pour le micro 1 et 2 meme si j'enlève le micro, il y a toujours 2 micro intégré sur garageband, j'essaye le 1 ou le 2 le son d'entrée est toujours le même celui de l'imac en haut de l'écran
que je branche mon micro ou non, les 2 micro sont toujours la et c'est celui de l'imac

j'ai iPhone et iPad quand je met le micro ça le détecte de suite, je n'ai rien a faire

quand je branche ce micro, ça me le détecte en casque en faite
il est en prise mini jack


----------



## mokuchley (7 Août 2016)

il y a une seule entree stereo et donc deux entree mono
sur quel port de l'ordinateur est branché l'irig ; essayé les deux ports, donc soit l'entree soit la sortie

revisionné la video " overwiew" (ci-dessus ) pour savoir si tout est branché correctement


----------



## shioaru (7 Août 2016)

oui je clique sur external headphone mais ça n'abouti a rien

peut être un adaptateur mini jack vers usb ? ça pourrai marcher ?


----------



## shioaru (7 Août 2016)

j'ai que l'entrée casque sur imac 4k
 2015
j'ai pas d'entrée micro

quand je met mon casque avec micro, il détecte de suite le micro


----------



## mokuchley (7 Août 2016)

shioaru a dit:


> peut être un adaptateur mini jack vers usb ?


c'est peut etre la solution

vous dites bien que sur Ipad tout fonctionne ?


----------



## shioaru (7 Août 2016)

oui sur l'pad j'ouvre garageband et je met nouvelle piste micro,
il capte le micro de l'pad
et je branche mon irig, et de suite ça bascule sur l'irig


----------



## shioaru (7 Août 2016)

j'ai poster sur le forum IK


----------



## mokuchley (7 Août 2016)

donc vous avez trouvez vous même la solution, il faut que l'IRIG aille sur une entree audio de l'imac =>
- soit un adaptateur jack=> usb
- soit une carte son externe


----------



## mokuchley (7 Août 2016)

shioaru a dit:


> j'ai poster sur le forum IK


 => bonne idee


----------



## shioaru (7 Août 2016)

j'ai trouvé ça sur internet pour quelques euros
je vais essayer, et j'attend les réponses sur le forum IK

je vous tiens au courant merci


----------



## mokuchley (7 Août 2016)

pour confirmer l'idee de l'adaptateur
dites moi
sur l'ipad c'est bien une entree jack ou cela fait entree et sortie ?


----------



## shioaru (7 Août 2016)

oui je le met a l'entrée jack, j'ai un iPad air 2


----------



## shioaru (7 Août 2016)

c,'est comme ça
le triangle vas sur la guitare
le mini sur l'pad
et je branche un casque sur le carré


----------



## mokuchley (7 Août 2016)

donc tout ça confirme le besoin de l'adaptateur sur mac
....peut-être attendre confirmation de IKmultimedia .....


----------



## mokuchley (7 Août 2016)

avoir retirer l'entree audio des imac est une belle idiotie.....


----------



## shioaru (10 Août 2016)

re

j'ai reçu ma clé usb avec les entrée mais le son ne sort toujours pas 

par contre dans configuration audio et midi
et dans son, il apparait

mais rien en sort
j'ai essayé la port casque et micro
peut être je doit installer des codec ou driver ?


----------



## mokuchley (11 Août 2016)

shioaru a dit:


> peut être je doit installer des codec ou driver ?



Dans les info que j'ai lu sur l'IRIG, il est noté " plug and play " CAD branché et joué, donc pas besoin de driver
En ce qui concerne l'adaptateur êtes vous allez voir le site constructeur
Avez bous un lien de votre achat ?


avez vous eu une réponse du forum IKmultimedia ?


----------



## mokuchley (11 Août 2016)

sur l'image de l'application " sons " on voit que la sortie est au minimum et que la case silence est cochée


----------



## shioaru (11 Août 2016)

l'adaptateur je l'ai acheté 2€ sur ebay, y'a pas de marque

je n'ai pas reçu de réponse sur leur forum IK, je vais relancer 

sur l'application son, la sortie et au minimum mais ce n'est que au moment du screenshot
j'ai tout essayé

un ami vas me prêter une vrai carte son externe ce soir, je vais essayer

mais j'aurai aimer que ce soit moins compliqué ce ''plug and play''


----------



## mokuchley (11 Août 2016)

shioaru a dit:


> un ami vas me prêter une vrai carte son externe ce soir, je vais essayer


=> il va vous falloir un adaptateur pour le jack avec l'entree TRS de la carte son qui sera surement au format 1/4

ce qui est bizarre sur l'Irig c'est que IKmultimedia propose des tas de video-demo et il n'y en a aucune sur la connection a un ordinateur


----------



## shioaru (11 Août 2016)

Re

Sur la site dans la description du produit c'est marqué que ça marche sur les mac récent ( on l'avait vu au début de la discussion )

Je suis allé en Apple Store ce matin 
On a essayé puis recherché des solutions 
Et il s'avère qu'il vende le même produit sur le site Apple Store 
Et sur le site Apple Store il y est marqué qu'il n'est pas compatible mac...

Et ils m'ont conseillé de le faire savoir au site IK, comme pub mensongère 

Je vais donc essayé avec la carte son avec adaptateur mini Jack > Jack 
Ou bien xlr

J'utilise une guitare flamenco donc la caisse de la guitare est important c'est pour ça j'ai choisi ce micro


----------



## mokuchley (11 Août 2016)

heureusement que vous êtes allé a l'apple store
vous pourriez vous faire remboursé a moins de le garder pour l'Ipad
bizarre qu'un outil soit compatible IOS et pas MACOS

en tout cas vous faites bien de discuter de ce problème parce que d'autre pourrait tombé dans le panneau


----------



## shioaru (16 Août 2016)

alors j'ai essayé avec 2 carte son externe avec des adaptateur et des embout en tout genre j'arrive pas a le faire marcher sur le mac

le site IK de irig me répond de regarder les modalité de comptabilité mais ne me répond pas vraiment

dans cette vidéo le mec arrive a le faire marcher sur l'imac je sais pas comment




il montre le branchement au début mais je ne comprend pas


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Août 2016)

La vidéo date de 2010 et l'iMac est du modèle 2007-2009. L'OS est sans doute Leopard ou Snow Leopard.


----------



## shioaru (16 Août 2016)

Oui

Mais peut être ça pourrai marchait
 ce micro me plait vraiment j'aimerai trouver la solution 

Les gens demande en commentaire mais aucune réponse sur la vidéo 

J'ai contacter IK iRig IK m'ont proposé des marché à suivre 
Je vais les essayer ce soir


----------



## mokuchley (17 Août 2016)

à suivre .....


----------



## shioaru (22 Août 2016)

Bon après une 30ène de mail avec le support de IK 
Ils m'ont proposé plein de tutoriels 
Mais bon j'avais compris que ça marcherai jamais
C'était des tentatives désespèré 

Ils m'ont proposé de renvoyer mon produit et de me faire une offre sur un micro compatible sur iMac
C'est le iRig Mic Studio


----------



## mokuchley (22 Août 2016)

conclusion ; votre produit n'est valable que pour IOS
leur habileté commercial finit par vous faire racheter un produit

merci d'avoir rapporté votre suivit jusqu'a sa conclusion
pour moi je me fie plus a l'expérience utilisateur qu'au dire de la marque

bonne continuation


----------

